# Vamp Counts or Tomb Kings?



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi all you fantasy people. I have been a dedicated 40K player for a long time but have decided to dip my toes back into Fantasy. I dusted off my old army which I had about 12 years ago. Back in those hazy days, the warhammer box had elves and goblins on it and my army, The Undead, had all sorts of combined goodness in the shape of Vampires and chariots and wraith and the like all mixed in.
Now it appears I have a problem. There is now a seperation and the Vampire Counts are seperate from the Khemri chaps.
I have a dilema. I love vampire chracters, but I really like the Tomb King army lists with chariots and skull chuckers etc.

So, what to do. Do I ressurect my army as Tomb Kings or Vampire Counts...

Any thoughts would be greatfully received!
And what happened to Nagash? He rocked!!!!


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Nagash is Dead, Long Live Nagash!

I would say Vampire Counts currently. Tomb Kings may be awesome, but they are old and should be re-released soon. Thus, you should wait to see if they remain potent *lol*


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nagash? He died. (As in Properly, Not just died, ooh Guess who's back Died).

Vampire Counts are by far the more competitive army, with the ability to have an entire army supported by 4 Hard as hell combat characters, who can still keep the entire Vampire Army afloat with raising units each turn.

The Tomb Kings have a special magic phase, in which they autocast incantations - I'm none too sure how they work, from memory, as it's one book I've not looked at too well. You'd have to either have a look at the book, or ask some of the Tomb Kings Players around here. I know Steel Nathan has the book, and also that The Wraithlord has an army of them.

As for re-releasing, Soon is a bit of a misnomer. Soon for Games Workshop is somewhere in the next 3 years. Lizardmen have just been released, and then the Skaven are next up. Tomb Kings and Beastmen have been nudging around for a late 09, early 10 release, but I'm not saying that with much authority, as it's all guesswork, from the pattern of re-releases.

However, although there are complaints of a Power Creep (which ended with the perfectly balanced Warriors of Chaos, and sort of took a bit of a Nose Dive with Lizardmen), in truth, all armies in Fantasy are getting bumped up to higher levels. All current 7th Edition Armies can wipe the board with their 6th edition counter parts. (Apart from maybe Orks, the Dev Team made a bit of a Faux Pas, and although Characterful, it was at the expense of Competitivity).


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

If you don't have a lot of play in Fantasy I would suggest VC, they are a lot easier to learn. Tomb Kings takes a lot of work to learn how to play and make them work well, so there not really a starter army.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I've got the TK codex on the way. I think that TK undead army reminded more of the old style 'mixed' undead army back in the day. However if the Von Carsteins are still kicking around in VC, that may tip it as they were rock hard.
Am I right in thinking TK do not have options for zombies or ghouls anymore? But VC do not have any artillery, not even archers?


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh, and how did Nagash die (again)? Is there no chance of a come back?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

None. I don't think. he was cut up into tiny pieces, and each one buried face down all over the Old World, I think. I'll have a look at Liber Necris when I get home.

The Tomb Kings are those with Archers, artillery, and Cavalry. Basically, they are undead Egyptians. The Vampire Counts are your typical Romero Skeletons, and Zombies, lots and Lots of unliving, some powerful people in control, some big monstrous support. Heavy Hitting comes from Wights, which are long dead Barons and Land Owners, and have access to better equipment (i.e, not your Best Mates arm which has just fallen off).


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

I think if you want a real challenge, if the prospect of having to think hard and carefully about deployment and troop movement, as well as needing a lot of attention to detail when picking an army list, Tomb Kings are for you.

If you want an enhanced chance of victory regardless of your gaming experience/skill, and the chance to be in control of some really terrifying models and spells, go with vampire counts.


----------



## Pertoleum (Jul 18, 2008)

tomb kings are nice cause all their spells autocast and all you need to roll for is their power level, the tomb kings and vampire counts are both good armys. tomb kings have units of chariots which is amazing and tomb scorpions are sick, on the other hand crypt ghouls are no longer skirmishing and have become dirty in combat with 2 attacks a peice with poisoned attacks, personally from the fluff side i like the vampire counts better, oh and also vampire counts have some dirty cavalry, blood knights, str 7 on the charge,2+save, 2 attacks each, its a hard decision , good luck


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the imput guys, i'm pumbing for the TK as I love the models. I think they will be a challange to play, but that is half the fun!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The best advice I can give for anyone playing tomb kings is to write down your order of spells before starting the game as despite all the complaints that you hear about GW dumbing down to drag in free spending kids the Tombkings magic phase is more complex than algebra for dislexics.


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> The best advice I can give for anyone playing tomb kings is to write down your order of spells before starting the game as despite all the complaints that you hear about GW dumbing down to drag in free spending kids the Tombkings magic phase is more complex than algebra for dislexics.


Really? It has 6 items in the list to keep in order and the icon bearer is rarely ever take so this cuts it down to 5. That's easier than a phone number to remember. It's even in order of least magically inclined to most.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah but then I have enough trouble remembering when the magic phase happens(damn GW for moving it) Its probably just me then.


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

as I have experiance using vampire counts and fighting against tomb kings, both have vast potential, as Vampire counts have three spells to support and raise new units, (Invocation of Nehek, raise dead and summon undead horde) and if you play your vampiric powers right you can increase fell bats, dire wolves, ghouls and skeletons beyond their starting size with Invocation of Nehek, also, you have some of the cheapest troops in the game, as Zombies only cost a few points each and can easily overwhelm entire regiments with pure numbers, Tomb kings however, will hardly ever (or maybe NEVER) miscast spells, and actually have some decent ranged units, they also have the screaming skull catapult, which packs a punch if correctly used, and also has many chariots insead of cavlary (good impact hits on some), but their spellcasting potential is pretty impressive, the only differances between the two cosmetically is that tomb kings are about 90% skeletal and vampires counts and about 40-50% flesh, my vampire counts army has NEVER failed to cause serious damage to all but the most heavily armoured regiments a vampire lord accompanied by grave guard against a dwarf slayer regiment can lean surprisingly in your favour, especially if your vampire lord has the flayed Hauberk, probably one of the Best armour peices in the game (2+ armour save, meaning he can weild a great weapon and still have his impressive save) although, the tomb kings greatest threat is their magic capability, even their bone giants can easily be taken down by wights (god bless killing blow special rule) or a handful of black knights. however, you may well be assured if you go tomb kings, you'll grin every time the magic phase comes. ^^

Posting exact points costs of individual items, models or upgrades is against forum rules - squeek


----------



## Tomb Prince Khath (Apr 28, 2010)

Vorag of Strigos said:


> even their bone giants can easily be taken down by wights (god bless killing blow special rule)
> 
> Posting exact points costs of individual items, models or upgrades is against forum rules - squeek


The killing blow rule only affects man sized models, excluding certain magic items/abilities like Bretonnians virtue of heroism (something along those lines).
In other cases killing blow doesn't do anything to large targets, not even ignore the armour. Anyway it's up to you, vampire counts are easy to pick up, versatile (excluding shooting) and overall easy to play, i'd reccomend them as a first time army. I prefer Tomb kings personally, i enjoy painting my counts but 90% of the time i'll use my kings in actual games, they're far more rewarding when you've nailed down the perfect way(s) to use them to suit you.


----------

